# whats the largest mantis?



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

can anyone tell me the name of largest mantis available in the pet trade? looking into getting one soon but would like one of the larger species, thanks : victory:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

The Hierodula sp. are the biggest species that are suitable for beginners. 
Hierodula membranacea (Giant Asian) is the most common, they get to about 8-10cm.
Idolomantis are also pretty hefty but these are better for people with experience.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

ok cheers ozgi will look them up now, you dont by any chance know were i can get a reliable caresheet for them do you:2thumb: (giant asian) thanx


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

darloLee said:


> ok cheers ozgi will look them up now, you dont by any chance know were i can get a reliable caresheet for them do you:2thumb: (giant asian) thanx


Just do a Google search, I imagine there will be hundreds of them, lol. They are pretty basic to look after so you can't go too wrong. :2thumb:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

ive read 2 or 3 so far and they basically say the same thing lol cheers:2thumb:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Get a Giant Asian, they're great and so easy to care for!


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

blackbat67 said:


> Get a Giant Asian, they're great and so easy to care for!


a think im deffinatley going to go for the g.asian like they look pretty cool, carnt wait:mf_dribble:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Get a female - they're bigger


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

darloLee said:


> can anyone tell me the name of largest mantis available in the pet trade? looking into getting one soon but would like one of the larger species, thanks : victory:


 biggest in length is _Toxodera Denticulata (feathered mantis)_
it's either that or another extremely rare species , those are just really long though.
if you want one with a lot of stature that physically looks big go for a Wide-armed mantis , Giant Asian , Chinese , Congo Green or Idolomantis Diabolica (possibly the biggest stature-wise) although I wouldnt reccoment the Idolo if you're starting out


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

utterbeastage said:


> biggest in length is _*Toxodera Denticulata* (feathered mantis)_
> it's either that or another extremely rare species , those are just really long though.


I _*wish*_ these were available in the pet trade! As it is you will need to go on holiday to Malaysia to get some, don't think they do too well in captivity anyway.

The other mammoth is _Ischnomantis gigas, _don't think these have even been seen in the wild for some time though, there are a few museum exhibits of them scattered about.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> I _*wish*_ these were available in the pet trade! As it is you will need to go on holiday to Malaysia to get some, don't think they do too well in captivity anyway.
> 
> The other mammoth is _Ischnomantis gigas, _don't think these have even been seen in the wild for some time though, there are a few museum exhibits of them scattered about.


If only , the toxoderas are absolutely massive.
think I know what's coming home in my suitcase if I go there


----------

